# Does my horse have muscle??



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Based on your second pic (which has better lighting), you've made big strides since you got her. Very nice.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i think i see some muscle definition in her shoulder and neck..
but i don't yet have the eye for horse conformation


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Sara said:


> Based on your second pic (which has better lighting), you've made big strides since you got her. Very nice.


Thanks Sara. Glad to hear I've been doing something right.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> i think i see some muscle definition in her shoulder and neck..
> but i don't yet have the eye for horse conformation


I agree. I'm not a pro, but I can see more muscling on her neck and shoulder. She has definitely improved.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She definitely has nice muscling!  In the shoulder you can really tell.


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

she has nice muscle in her shoulder and her neck keep in mind she doesnt have much on her rump. 

you have definately come along way since you got her !


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Ally - Yes I know she definitely needs more butt muscle. I'm working on it.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Anyone else? Please?


----------



## CremelloCowboy (Aug 14, 2008)

I am not a pro at this but I do see alot more deffinition in the shoulder and do see more in the back end (from when you got her). I am used to looking at quarter horses and their back ends are quite different than thoroughbreds haha. But to me it does look like there is more deffinition.


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

i can see a big difference! the 1st pic i can see nice neck muscle comming along, and rump muscle. perhaps a bit more along the shoulder and the rump? as you have just said  dont worry im in the process of putting more weight and muscle on my gelding, we are going to be moving up some more levels in eventing, and hes also nearly 18 (in september!)
if you can see in my siggy, i have some more work to do aswell! (he has a TB neck, upside down...he needs more on the topline rather than underneth! :roll: :wink: haha

weldone with your horse, looking very very nice! :lol:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

CremelloCowboy - Thank you.  

ChestnutEventer - I really appreciate your feedback. It gives me hope, lol. Sometimes it seems with horses it takes forever to see improvement but when looking at the pictures I can tell a difference, so thanks for pointing that out.


----------

